# Where to buy affordable solar cells?



## JustinB (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, Does anyone know where to buy affordable solar cells? Also, does anyone know where to buy an affordable Ametek motor for a wind turbine? Thanks, Justin


----------

